# not a micro, but my 18 skiff



## firewatercharter (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi all, long time lurker of this site.  I started off here with at 15'4" gheenoe, a 15'6" gheenoe, a 17' flats, a 20' boat, and now have an 18'skiff.  Going up in size of boats I thought was a good idea but I really love the smaller boats but had to come to some compromise and here is what I ended up with.  It is not a micro skiff but is classified as a skiff by Panga Marine.  I wanted to share it with you guys hope you like it


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

whats not to like - bad a$$ sled right there!!! congrats on that ride 
-a little skiff with a big attitude/ look - i like.. 
-anytide


----------



## jimbarn1961 (Aug 2, 2009)

Love it, Love it, Love it! Micro, Midcro, Macro. Just slime it and have fun. Oh did I say SWEEET Skiff


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

Love that skiff. Been checking out the build up on the panga site. I think I saw you running around Pine Island Sound the last wkend in July when we were down there. I'm sure it's the only panga 18 with that big of a motor running around. 

If panga marine would add two rear hatches on the back deck beside the livewell and one top hatch on the front deck it would be perfect


----------



## firewatercharter (Jan 29, 2008)

yep, you probably did see me out in the pine island area. i think i over powered my boat. the perfect motor on my boat would have been the new 70hp 4 stroke yamaha. its about 90lbs lighter. also, to put the fuel tanks up front will be good too. panga is now putting a 15 gallon fuel tank up front under the deck. i would like to get a custom 12 gallon tank built and have it sit up under neath the front casting deck. going to do that once i get some extra money, when ever that happens? :-/


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

AWESOME!!


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

> yep, you probably did see me out in the pine island area.  i think i over powered my boat.  the perfect motor on my boat would have been the new 70hp 4 stroke yamaha.  its about 90lbs lighter.  also, to put the fuel tanks up front will be good too.  panga is now putting a 15 gallon fuel tank up front under the deck.  i would like to get a custom 12 gallon tank built and have it sit up under neath the front casting deck.  going to do that once i get some extra money, when ever that happens? :-/


Sounds good. I bet that is an awesome boat for your area. Pole pretty shallow but still cross that nasty sound w/o getting beat up.


----------



## tbayray (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice boat.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

BEAUTIFUL! 
I'm a fan of the 18 Panga...Smaller, sporty
and seaworthy. A great combo.


----------



## firewatercharter (Jan 29, 2008)

thanks guys, you can definitly pole shallow and cross the bigger water when need be with out getting soaked and beat up.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Welcome Ryan to Microskiff! There is a good following for the Panga's here. There is a good group of contributers here for feedback on your reports!

-Richard Traugott


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

> Love it, Love it, Love it!  Micro, Midcro, Macro.  Just slime it and have fun.  Oh did I say SWEEET Skiff


X2


----------



## CatchBravo (Nov 21, 2009)

Sweet skiff! [smiley=z-ymca.gif]


----------



## adc77 (Jul 23, 2009)

that thing is SICK! panga was my first stop when i was shopping but after a strange meeting with the owner and seeing there mark up on motors and trailers, i went else ware.
i love my skiff but some days i regret that decision.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

very wise choice, welcome to the family  

must fly with a 90 tho  










Sept 4th will be one year owning mine. It is without a doubt the most versatile skiff this size I've ever seen, spent time on and/or owned.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

Nice boat and good pics


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Although there is no perfect boat, the pangas come pretty close.


----------



## boggob (Feb 20, 2007)

Schweet! Yours defintely has all of the bells and whistles. The HP rating goes up when coupled with remote steering.


----------

